
Show HN: swurl – aws, curl, socks5 and IAM authentication - elpy1
https://github.com/elpy1/swurl
======
elpy1
It started with curl and ended with swurl.. A guide on accessing your non-
public AWS services using SSH, SSM, SOCKS5 and AWS signature v4.

